# Black bison on table?



## Anonymous (5 Apr 2004)

Hiu

I just finished a Teak table with a couple of coats of Balck Bison wax. Bought the (high) figuring of the wood out very nicely. Dining table which will always be used with place mats and coasters.

Anyone have experience of the durability of this finish and how often I should re-wax?


----------



## Philly (5 Apr 2004)

Hi Tony,
I finished three pieces of pine furniture in wax, it certainly is a nice natural finish. I found if you apply wax once a month for two months after you complete the piece that's about all you need.(apart from problems like "rings" or scratches!). The piece takes on a nice hand rubbed look as time goes by, especially if the piece is handled a lot!
regards,
Philly


----------

